

Why youtube and guns should both require IQ tests - mmaunder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBkbj_S3etY&feature=youtu.be

======
hga
As someone with I gather a high IQ and who's spent a lot of time around people
with much higher IQs and who's been shooting since kindergarten, I'd say
anyone with an IQ somewhere over 110 most definitely could use a safety test
after some safety training.

However:

" _In sum, it is clear that the Framers and ratifiers of the Fourteenth
Amendment counted the right to keep and bear arms among those fundamental
rights necessary to our system of ordered liberty_ " (McDonald v. Chicago,
page 31, <http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/09pdf/08-1521.pdf>)

And applying prior restraint to such rights is subject to serious scrutiny
(ought to be "strict scrutiny", but that's TBD since both D.C. and Chicago's
effective total handgun bans would fail _any_ level of scrutiny).

